# Wilken Family Whiskey bottle dating help



## sandfisher (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi all,
Found this a thrift store for $2.
It's a Wilken Family Whiskey Bottle.
"FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE"
And Harry Wilken jr. Harry Wilken sr. and William T. Wilken on the back side.
Bottom
          D 9
      31  (S in a circle)   7
         M 1645 B
Attractive bottle.
I looked it up,  it could be Swindell Glass?
Maybe late '30's  to early 50's is what I'm guessing.

Need help with maker and date exact info.
Thank you for your help,
sandfisher


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 9, 2018)

Swindell or sterling glass co. both made bottles in the mid 20th century this design was most popular in the mid 1930s to the early 1940s and is very common .


----------



## tonimparks81 (Jun 28, 2020)

sandfisher said:


> Hi all,
> Found this a thrift store for $2.
> It's a Wilken Family Whiskey Bottle.
> "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE"
> ...




It's from a distillery in Schenely Pa. A small whiskey company. They even have a cookbook. 
It belonged to my family.


----------

